# Wine Joke



## Barbara L (Apr 10, 2005)

NEW WINE FOR SENIORS 
 
*California vintners, in the Napa Valley area that **primarily produces Pinot Blanc and Pinot Grigio, have developed a new hybrid grape that acts as an **anti-diuretic and will reduce the number of trips an **older person has to make to the bathroom during the **night. *

*They will be marketing the new wine as **PinotMore.*

 *Barbara*


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 10, 2005)

OMG that's a cute joke. I wanna tell it to my friends but I know they would kick my *U&Y^%$.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL   Man thats corny!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 10, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> LOL  Man thats corny!


No, that would be a different type of booze altogether.  This is grapy!  (Ok, I'll slink away and hide now! )

 Barbara


----------



## ChefWhite (Apr 10, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> OMG that's a cute joke. I wanna tell it to my friends but I know they would kick my *U&Y^%$.


 
a "Lugaru" saying cute, something not geling there...


----------

